# Handsome Lucky



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I realized... I rarely post pics of our goaties on here!
So here is our wether Lucky. He is 4 yo and decided in the last 6 months or so that he likes being petted and getting hugs. :inlove:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Aww he's cute!! I love is coloring!!!!️


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I looooovvvvvveeeee his facey face. Beautiful markings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice looking wether. Love the white trim.on his face.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's so nice when the grow to love affection!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What a sweetie!’


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What a sweetie!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

handsome boy!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Cute goat and nice pictures


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Lucky says: *nom* *nomnom* why thank you! *nom* *nom*


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

:haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He is a cute boy!


----------



## Payntr (May 11, 2018)

Such a handsome goatie!


----------

